# NREMT Renewal once expired?



## ochacon80 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey guys. I used to work in Los Angeles County as an EMT - B for a year. I was all set to go to Paramedic school at Mount Sac but my wife got a great job offer to work for Barton Hospital in South Lake Tahoe. The opportunity was gold so we made the move. The move though has kind of put a freeze on my EMS career  but not that we have settled I am ready to get back on the wagon. My NREMT card expired about 2 to 3 weeks ago and I was wondering if it was possible to renew after expiration? or do I have do the whole thing all over again? 

Also, do I have to put another year on a rig in? or will my current experience be enough to get into paramedic school. I haven't been on a rig since September BTW. I am looking to get into NCTI in Sacramento, it is the closest school for me.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 13, 2011)

ochacon80 said:


> Hey guys. I used to work in Los Angeles County as an EMT - B for a year. I was all set to go to Paramedic school at Mount Sac but my wife got a great job offer to work for Barton Hospital in South Lake Tahoe. The opportunity was gold so we made the move. The move though has kind of put a freeze on my EMS career  but not that we have settled I am ready to get back on the wagon. My NREMT card expired about 2 to 3 weeks ago and I was wondering if it was possible to renew after expiration? or do I have do the whole thing all over again?
> 
> Also, do I have to put another year on a rig in? or will my current experience be enough to get into paramedic school. I haven't been on a rig since September BTW. I am looking to get into NCTI in Sacramento, it is the closest school for me.



You can pick it back up if your state license is still good. However, they will probably require a retest.


----------

